# Black walnut



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

Lady wants this tree cut down because big balls keep falling on the ground. Is this a black walnut? Big green balls have a black nut inside of them and they sure look like the pictures on google. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2013)

First photo is pretty rough on the eye's, but I know what it is....


Yup, Black Walnut....





Scott (now go cut it down) B


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

SDB777 said:


> First photo is pretty rough on the eye's, but I know what it is....
> 
> 
> Yup, Black Walnut....
> ...


I think I was a little excited and keep moving the camera (phone). Guess I'll help the lady and take it down for her


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 11, 2013)

You may want to consider that small walnut trees often have a very large sap ring. Given the ratio of sap to heart wood you may not come out all that well. If you are in the deal just for the wood proceed with caution. You may not get what you bargained for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is there a big crotch towards the bottom? Looks like it from the photo....guessing that would be a great chunk to keep! I'm not to much of a BlkWalnut lover(except for the crotch stuff)...the straight grain is really sort of boring.


Scott (ground check the thing) B


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't know why my pictures are sideways half the time and right the other half but here is entire tree and the lady wants it gone and for turning less than a year hopefully I'll get some good wood out of it. Figure I'll get to make something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 11, 2013)

The new pic makes it look a little bigger. If you are 14-16+" at breast height you will stand the best chance of making out alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

At least it's not one of those "highly valuable walnuts" that's worth $8000. You know the one with the old tricycle stuck in the crotch.

I say cut it, mill it,and stack it. Free wood (except for the labor) is good wood.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> The new pic makes it look a little bigger. If you are 14-16+" at breast height you will stand the best chance of making out alright.


It is 14" at breast height. Will this be good for bowls or what would y'all do with it. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 11, 2013)

I say cut it. Again, it's free wood. Free wood is a lot cheaper than buying wood. As long as you have a place to store it and keep it out of the weather, cut it. There's nothing wrong with some sapwood. Lots of people like the contrast. You never know until you cut it. Firewood if nothing else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 11, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> I say cut it. Again, it's free wood. Free wood is a lot cheaper than buying wood. As long as you have a place to store it and keep it out of the weather, cut it. There's nothing wrong with some sapwood. Lots of people like the contrast. You never know until you cut it. Firewood if nothing else.


And seal it!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

Well I'm at least going to make/practice some bowls


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a great size for natural edge bowls, and that's a place where the wide sapwood band just adds to the interest for me. 

One thing I wish I had done very early in the turning journey... I wish I had cut and stashed spindle stock for items that require dry wood. 3x3" for peppermills and 2x2" for tool handles. 4x4" stock is good for endgrain boxes, too. I'd leave the blanks as long as feasible while drying and seal the ends... You can always cut them to length as you need them. At least for me, walnut has been one of the more forgiving species for drying.

BTW, lemon juice does a decent job of getting the purple off of your fingers... If you don't already understand that , you will after turning a bunch of wet walnut!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

I 


DKMD said:


> That's a great size for natural edge bowls, and that's a place where the wide sapwood band just adds to the interest for me.
> 
> One thing I wish I had done very early in the turning journey... I wish I had cut and stashed spindle stock for items that require dry wood. 3x3" for peppermills and 2x2" for tool handles. 4x4" stock is good for endgrain boxes, too. I'd leave the blanks as long as feasible while drying and seal the ends... You can always cut them to length as you need them. At least for me, walnut has been one of the more forgiving species for drying.
> 
> BTW, lemon juice does a decent job of getting the purple off of your fingers... If you don't already understand that , you will after turning a bunch of wet walnut!


I know I opened one of the shells last week when I first saw the tree and that junk is still on my hands. Lemon juice it is. Thanks


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 11, 2013)

Tclem said:


> It is 14" at breast height. Will this be good for bowls or what would y'all do with it.
> Thanks
> Tony


Like doc said natural edge bowls will b e perfect. I like the sapwood color contrast with the heart wood 70/30 ratio is in my sweet zone. Unfortunately it is already determined what it will be you just gotta cut it down and find out!treehugger


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys - Lets be honest... We would all take that tree for the possibility of a few dozen outstanding pen blanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Guys - Lets be honest... We would all take that tree for the possibility of a few dozen outstanding pen blanks


Well I'll make sure it goes to good use, on the lathe, making something.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have a band saw or table saw you can really do a lot of resawing and save a lot of this wood. before you cut it get 2 gallons of AnchorSeal 2. Seal all the end grains at least. smaller blanks I seal on all sides. Goes on with a paintbrush. This will save a ton of wood loss as it dries. Needs to be sealed within 48 hours of cutting so plan your work accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2013)

Will do. Thanks for all the responses. 
Tony


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 12, 2013)

http://www.uccoatings.com/products/anchorseal2

Order from here. They ship pretty quick. This is the manufacturer so you cut out the middleman.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes it is. 


SDB777 said:


> Is there a big crotch towards the bottom? Looks like it from the photo....guessing that would be a great chunk to keep! I'm not to much of a BlkWalnut lover(except for the crotch stuff)...the straight grain is really sort of boring.
> 
> 
> Scott (ground check the thing) B


----------

